

“Maybe it’s time to remind your clients again.” - fabse3
https://twitter.com/FabianBeiner/status/542061165791428608

======
FabianBeiner
Thanks for the post! If anyone wants the Adobe Illustrator file of this
explicit layout, tell me. You can then do whatever you want with it.

